# DS #4350: Dragon Ball Z: Attack of the Saiyans (Europe)



## granville (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5577^^


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 30, 2009)

SWEET... This game is finally out, will definately give this a try!


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is going to be an EPIC release for gaming!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 30, 2009)

Just got it, no AP or anything, awesome stuff


----------



## Macyu (Oct 30, 2009)

Ya HUUUU!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	I have waited long for this game

I hope it's good!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ^^


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 30, 2009)

Was this game the Dragon Ball RPG? 
If so, I'll gonna play it


----------



## Trademark3001 (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG!!! i didnt think this was coming to america!!! hello low school grades and FRAKIN HIGH HOURS OF GAMEPLAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 30, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Was this game the Dragon Ball RPG?
> If so, I'll gonna play it


Indeed it is, and im trying to find it


----------



## luke_c (Oct 30, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Was this game the Dragon Ball RPG?
> If so, I'll gonna play it
> 
> 
> ...


It got announced a while back...


----------



## DS1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhh, great game! Krillin ftw.


----------



## Djay187 (Oct 30, 2009)

Can't believe this is out already, it's a week early. Anyway trying it now.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

Meh. Just another DBZ game to me. I kinda liked the gameplay and the in-battle graphics, but that's about it.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 30, 2009)

god damn european version is out?! i still havent beaten nostalgia yet. need to beat it


----------



## Sebbel (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yes, the weekend will be great with all this good games i just have to beat. But this will definetly be the first one i will give a try tonight! Didn't expect it to release today.


----------



## Yami Toshiro (Oct 30, 2009)

i've found it and i'm downloading it now hahahaha


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yami Toshiro said:
			
		

> i've found it and i'm downloading it now hahahaha


Im still trying to find it...


----------



## Yami Toshiro (Oct 30, 2009)

search [Dragon_Ball_Z_attack of the saiyans torrent]


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Found on a romsite that i stumbled across, downloading now


----------



## luke_c (Oct 30, 2009)

I'v already got it and upped it to megaupload, with some searching i'm sure you can find it.


----------



## casidepro (Oct 30, 2009)

i saw this game a few days ago in a gameshop


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 30, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I'v already got it and upped it to megaupload, with some searching i'm sure you can find it.


Im doing exactly the same for some of my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 XD


----------



## anaxs (Oct 30, 2009)

awesome *downloading*
i alway liked drangon ball z games, their awesome


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone wanting the game pm me, i uploaded to Megaupload


----------



## Phazon13 (Oct 30, 2009)

dude stop talking about the rom cause all pages are removed lol. Use google and your mind to find it but don't ask for links on this site.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 30, 2009)

Whoa, this got dumped already? I wasn't even aware a localization was even ANNOUNCED yet. Well gonna try this, hope it's as good as Legacy of Goku 2.


----------



## Spikeynator (Oct 30, 2009)

lol whats with all the posts being removed cause the GM dont care ? xD
anyway gonna try this out asap


----------



## geminisama (Oct 31, 2009)

Spikeynator said:
			
		

> lol whats with all the posts being removed cause the GM dont care ? xD
> anyway gonna try this out asap



Most of the posts were probably, "I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




", which NOONE gives a damn about, and is useless spam.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 31, 2009)

pics or vids please?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 31, 2009)

gonna get this and Raging Blast next next tuesday.CANT WAIT!


----------



## mkoo (Oct 31, 2009)

This should have got 9000 as release number 

_Reason: We don't care_


----------



## xshinox (Oct 31, 2009)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> pics or vids please?


youtube y0! just wait and someone will start uploading videos of english gameplay


----------



## ShinRyouma (Oct 31, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamefaqs got some pics.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 31, 2009)

Man this is awesome, playing solid the last few hours, addicting stuff!


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2009)

i thought this was a remake of the nes game... boy was i wrong it's sort of like final fanstay meet's DBZ but it's hard... but fun... i just hate the battle where tien is by himself... you can't skip most of the talk... i hate games that do that.... plus people have japan voices... oh well...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 31, 2009)

holy crap, its here, and YES!! we finally have an real dragon ball rpg with all the fanciness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yamcha + Kuririn + Tien combo ftw


----------



## Soplox (Oct 31, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Was this game the Dragon Ball RPG?



yep


----------



## achan29 (Oct 31, 2009)

will the english script be the same as the US one?
well the us one hasnt come out yet..so I guess I have to wait and see


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 31, 2009)

I swear every time I don't expect something a game gets released a week or so early.....


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2009)

!!!
Woot it's finally OUT!!!
I kinda hoped that it played like the GBA versions (i played and completed 2/3 games), but I heard that it's turn-based... Oh well, I'll still try it!


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 31, 2009)

geee, finally, how I long I have been waiting for this.. YEAH!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2009)

GameRankings page


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

In which stats do you spend your Bonus points ? And what's this "Rc" stat ?

Pw = Power
Df = Defense
Rc = ???
Tc = Technique
Sp = Speed
Lk = Luck

I can't find the meaning of this stat :/


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2009)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> In which stats do you spend your Bonus points ? And what's this "Rc" stat ?
> 
> Pw = Power
> Df = Defense
> ...


Rc= Recovery rate


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha, no prob. You can read it all up at gamefaqs.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh. I tried at gamefaqs, but didn't manage to find it. Link plz :x ?


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2009)

??
http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/game/955520.html
I clicked the second one.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 31, 2009)

It's decent, but I don't see what all the hub-bub's about. They seem to have tossed in a few neat, little gameplay tidbits that make exploring dungeons more fun than your average JRPG. The whole skill thing is a little vague, though; they're referred to as skills (with elemental attributes) in the tutorials but listed as specials in the options menu. The Rage thing is total guesswork so far, but it's another cool addition, I guess.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> ??
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/game/955520.html
> I clicked the second one.



Thakns again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time, I'll read CAREFULLY the FAQs ^^'


----------



## psykobug (Oct 31, 2009)

yes , it's out , and yes we're all happy ! so pleasqe stop all these useless posts


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 31, 2009)

psykobug said:
			
		

> yes , it's out , and yes we're all happy ! so pleasqe stop all these useless posts




You mean like your post?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 31, 2009)

Such a BORING game. DBZ Origins was much better.


----------



## outgum (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a good game, I played the Jap one and finish it, and i do recommend playing, it'll have you playing for hours XD


----------



## miketh2005 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Such a BORING game. DBZ Origins was much better.



Other way around for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DBZ Origins was boring for me. Just the regular adventure game, could've been made on the snes and would had same gamplay...


----------



## outgum (Oct 31, 2009)

agreed , origins was epic boring, I hated it >_>
This has Final fantasy gameplay, and thats where its at


----------



## hesho (Oct 31, 2009)

guys everyone is entitled to his own opinion so why dont we just stop arguin about the game and enjoy it


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 31, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically, you're both wrong. It wasn't DBZ Origins; it was simply Dragonball Origins. Both good games, though. I'm liking this one the more I play it, as the story really comes through nicely. The backgrounds are also really pretty. Like all RPGs, though, it's slow to get going.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 31, 2009)

Whoa, Nostalgia and THIS. And I even started playing TWEWY (awesome game) for the first time some days ago. Crap, Rockman EXE Operate Shooting Star gets released in some days. >_>

I'll be busy for a while...hell, for a LOT of time.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Nov 1, 2009)

Still got my head buried in Nostalgia... Might give this a spin if Atelier Annie isn't dumped soon. D:


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 1, 2009)

w00t didnt notice it was here this is the best treat i got for halloween and cant wait to star playing


----------



## pecavuk (Nov 1, 2009)

Out already? Damn, awesome.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Nov 2, 2009)

nooooo
***** i cant combine school and this


----------



## Antihero2007 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm I'm at the bit where Raditz has taken Gohan and the game seems to be broken, Goku and Piccallo should be teaming up but there is no Piccolo, has nobody else had this?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 5, 2009)

Never knew about this. How's it hold up against the SNES card RPG?


----------



## Antihero2007 (Nov 5, 2009)

I would say its the closest thing to the fun of that card rpg, there are a few things I wish this game had that the card rpg had, for example training on King Kai's planet, you don't really do it in this game, and the chasing bubbles thing doesn't affect your stats at all, I loved the training you did on the card rpg where it actually was training not just a bit of story that doesn't affect you.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 5, 2009)

Antihero2007 said:
			
		

> I would say its the closest thing to the fun of that card rpg, there are a few things I wish this game had that the card rpg had, for example training on King Kai's planet, you don't really do it in this game, and the chasing bubbles thing doesn't affect your stats at all, I loved the training you did on the card rpg where it actually was training not just a bit of story that doesn't affect you.


Thanks man, will try it out since it's from Monolith Soft. Love BK so should be a fun wasted night at the very least.


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Nov 5, 2009)

Does this version, like all DBZ games, have different music/songs than the japanese one due to licensing issues ?

From what i heard it uses a generic "soundtrack" but with japanese voices.

Is it possible to kinda undub it with the sound files from "3689 - Dragon Ball Kai - Saiyajin Raishuu" and have the real songs and music of the DB universe ?


----------



## patz (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm wondering why US version hasn't released yet.


----------



## Nakura (Nov 20, 2009)

patz said:
			
		

> I'm wondering why US version hasn't released yet.



Me too.


----------



## Valhawk (Nov 23, 2009)

Why is it that the DS games I really want, always take forever to get "released".  Broken Sword, Suikoden and Jake Hunter: Memories of the Past all took around 2 months after release to come out.  Now this one seems to be on the same path.  I realize I could just the EU one, but I'm kind of a stickler that way.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

What type of game is this??? (genre)


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> What type of game is this??? (genre)


A simple search on gamefaqs will do the trick.
Turn based RPG.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would but im waaay to lazy to do that....couldn't you just tell me???? pleeeeease?


----------



## XWolf (Dec 12, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idiot.

The amount of text you have typed has taken longer than searching!

On Topic: I will be buying this as soon as possible, have "Demo'ed" it on my Acekard 2i and it is awesome.


----------

